# Solved: Cannot disable subtitles in MPC



## slorlkuk

I need help with disabling subtitles in Media Player Classic. I can turn off subtitles in VLC and in Zoom player with the same *.mkv file, but in MPC, the subtitle option is greyed out. I tried going through all sorts of things in settings and exploring all the options, but I can't figure it out. Does any one know how to turn it off? This anime is dubbed in English, so I don't need subtitles.


----------



## cancon

As far as i know, mkv files don't support multiple layers, and therefore the subtitles are all flattened into the movie. I don't think that there is any other way then removing the subtitles frame by fram in imageready 

What I'm trying to say is it can't be done, but i'm often wring so there is still hope in your life.


----------



## slorlkuk

Like I already mentioned, I am able to disable subtitles in the VLC and Zoom players. MPC should be no exception, unless it is an inferior media player...

Thanks anyways.


----------



## cancon

oh.

well - you said it!


----------



## slorlkuk

Help please.


----------



## manganime

I have the same problem. The subtitle options are always greyed out and I can't select or deselect subtitles.


----------



## smbd

MPC has a built in subtitle renderer. It is similar to directvobsub since a) Gabest wrote both and b) they share a lot of code. MPC's subtitle renderer however is better quality, so I don't know why you would want to use dvobsub over it. 

Anyway you can disable MPC's sub renderer from recollection simply by unticking "auto load subtitles". Setting the output to overlay would also prevent it from working since it only works with VMR7/9 or Haali's renderer. 

If you want to have dvobsub installed for other apps, you could use MPC's filter overrides to block it from loading. That way you get MPC's internal sub renderer, plus dvobsub for other apps.


----------



## slorlkuk

Ok, from the advice that smbd gave, I was able get MPC to stop displaying subtitles. Although the points that were given did not work (untick "Auto-load subtitles" and setting the output to overlay), I did discover something interesting.

When I would play my .mkv files, I noticed in the bottom right tray area on the taskbar, a green arrow would appear







. These are the settings for the DirectVobSub filter that smbd had mentioned. If you right click on it, it will bring up a menu. From here, click on "Hide Subtitles" and make sure it is checked.



There! Now the subtitles shouldn't come up anymore (unless you have them enabled in MPC; You can keep your original settings in MPC: "Auto-load subtitles" checked and have the output set to "VMR7 (windowed)"). The only thing that is lame is that you have to change that setting everytime you want to disable subtitles for that particular video file/type. I downloaded the "Combined Community Codec Pack" (http://cccp-project.net/) which includes MPC and a bunch of codecs and filters to play various video formats. I am assuming this could have something to do with things, but I could be wrong.

Anyways, I hope this helps people in the future who have experienced the same problem as me. :up:


----------



## chopsley

You can always find someone who is having the same problem as you and the fix for it. I woulda NEVER thought of that. Thanks a whole bunch!!


----------

